# bait store near salt fork



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Where can a guy get some minnows close to S.F.
Thanks guys.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

saltfork outdoors, kimboton exit top of hill on left or lakeside carryout across from main park entrance on rt 22


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Ya can't beat their deal on the 3 dozen, more like 5-7 dozen.... open in winter too..


----------

